# Realtek HDA that work with Dolby Home Theater v4 ON LAPTOPS



## SyannSama (Aug 3, 2021)

I have tried many driver around the forum but nothing works

What I have:
- A laptop (Acer Nitro a515-54 to be precise)
- 3.5mm combo jack

What I want:
- Legacy Realtek HDA or the universal Realtek Audio Console driver (I don't really like using the new realtek audio console thinggy)
- Dolby Home Theater v4
- separate audio stream (laptop speaker audio and headphone/headset) if possible

I've tried 8967_modded_WHQL_dtsultrapc from H4cziLLa archive HERE and it is the most compatible driver for my laptop for the moment

Please help brothers out there

 EDIT: The new Realtek Audio Console fixed my problem, so yeah I'm not hating it no more


----------



## Ferather (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm guessing that's a Realtek ALC 2XX series, quite difficult to fully support from a driver writer perspective. They tend to have OEM data, and specific polices to function 100%.
Most generic drivers will only support that standard parts of the modified OEM version, even modded packs with for example Dolby Atmos, will be generic.

The only way to get 100% support, would be to modify and-or update the OEM driver, so you get the right data with the mod.


----------



## SyannSama (Aug 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I'm guessing that's a Realtek ALC 2XX series, quite difficult to fully support from a driver writer perspective. They tend to have OEM data, and specific polices to function 100%.
> Most generic drivers will only support that standard parts of the modified OEM version, even modded packs with for example Dolby Atmos, will be generic.
> 
> The only way to get 100% support, would be to modify and-or update the OEM driver, so you get the right data with the mod.


I'm not an expert in this modding stuff.
Can you teach me how I can modify the OEM driver? I already have it laying around

and EDIT: The new Realtek Audio Console fixed my problem, so yeah I'm not hating it no more


----------



## Ferather (Aug 4, 2021)

Possibly I can teach you, but it takes time. If you only want one apo added, its a lot easier. Post the OEM driver I will take a quick look.
In some cases you don't need to modify the driver, but instead install the apo and add some keys to the device.

Do you have source for the Dolby Home Theater v4 files?


----------



## SyannSama (Aug 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Possibly I can teach you, but it takes time. If you only want one apo added, its a lot easier. Post  I will take a quick look.
> In some cases you don't need to modify the driver, but instead install the apo and add some keys to the device.


As for the OEM driver you can easily find it on official Acer website *HERE* (*Direct download link*)



> Do you have source for the Dolby Home Theater v4 files?


No I don't, but I did see some in H4cziLLa archive in *HERE*. Idk if it would work or not


----------



## Ferather (Aug 5, 2021)

I will take a look.


----------



## SyannSama (Aug 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I will take a look.


How is it @Ferather ? Can be done or nah?


----------



## Ferather (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes it can be done, but I did not spend a large amount of time sourcing DHT4 files, they are located usually with 'PCEE4'.
There is also settings with the Realtek policy editor that should enable DHT, and other Dolby.

My mobo comes with installers, not sure about them just yet, but here they are.

----

I have not had the time to fully read and apply all of what's required, to enable it. I apologize.


----------



## SyannSama (Aug 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes it can be done, but I did not spend a large amount of time sourcing DHT4 files, they are located usually with 'PCEE4'.
> There is also settings with the Realtek policy editor that should enable DHT, and other Dolby.
> 
> My mobo comes with installers, not sure about them just yet, but here they are.
> ...


I got an error when opening the link. help. disabling adblock doesn't help



and can you make instructions on how to do it? I'm a bit dumb about these stuff

EDIT:



Mine don't have like yours, The obvious one I see is 18-SupportDolbyHT, idk what that mean


----------

